# Dish Network Satellite Dish Types



## lazyman (Dec 1, 2012)

What are the specific types of Satellite Dishes that Dish Network uses? Shapes, types, size, etc. 

Are DirecTV dishes compatible with Dish Network?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

lazyman said:


> What are the specific types of Satellite Dishes that Dish Network uses? Shapes, types, size, etc.
> 
> Are DirecTV dishes compatible with Dish Network?


Try googling DISH Network satellite dishes. No Directv dishes are not compatible except in very rare cases.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

See http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php for dish types.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

lazyman said:


> What are the specific types of Satellite Dishes that Dish Network uses? Shapes, types, size, etc.
> 
> Are DirecTV dishes compatible with Dish Network?


We install our 1000 series satellite dishes, they have an oval shape and are 18 x 23 and receive up to three satellite locations. If you have any further questions please PM me and I am happy to help you.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> We install our 1000 series satellite dishes, they have an oval shape and are 18 x 23 and receive up to three satellite locations. If you have any further questions please PM me and I am happy to help you.


Mike for a DIRT member I would consider your answer poor or uneducated. There is the 1000/1000+/1000.2 EA & WA/1000.4EA & WA. How many of those are 18"x23"? Which one only receives 2 satellites and which one receives 4 satellites?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

boba said:


> Mike for a DIRT member I would consider your answer poor or uneducated. There is the 1000/1000+/1000.2 EA & WA/1000.4EA & WA. How many of those are 18"x23"? Which one only receives 2 satellites and which one receives 4 satellites?


When I posted our 1000 series satellite dish it was to mean all 1000 series (1000, 1000 +/1000.2 & 1000.4). All of our 1000 series satellite dishes are 18 by 23. Three is the most satellites you can pick up from any dish. To pick up for satellites, you need two dishes.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish 1000+ gets you 4 satellites - 110, 119, 118.7 and 129.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> When I posted our 1000 series satellite dish it was to mean all 1000 series (1000, 1000 +/1000.2 & 1000.4). All of our 1000 series satellite dishes are 18 by 23. Three is the most satellites you can pick up from any dish. To pick up for satellites, you need two dishes.


Thank you Mike your answer proves to me you don't belong on the "DIRT" team you need to go back to the training class and try again. The 1000 is the smallest the 1000.2 EA only receives 61.5 and 72.7 the 1000.4 is larger than the 1000.2 and the 1000+ dish is the largest and as Jim5506 explained it receives 4 satellites.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> When I posted our 1000 series satellite dish it was to mean all 1000 series (1000, 1000 +/1000.2 & 1000.4). All of our 1000 series satellite dishes are 18 by 23. Three is the most satellites you can pick up from any dish. To pick up for satellites, you need two dishes.


lol. DIRT members are copy and pasting straight from community now?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

boba said:


> Thank you Mike your answer proves to me you don't belong on the "DIRT" team you need to go back to the training class and try again. The 1000 is the smallest the 1000.2 EA only receives 61.5 and 72.7 the 1000.4 is larger than the 1000.2 and the 1000+ dish is the largest and as Jim5506 explained it receives 4 satellites.


You're wrong; the 1000.2 EA receives 61.2, 72.7 and 77. Back to training with you, too.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> You're wrong; the 1000.2 EA receives 61.2, 72.7 and 77. Back to training with you, too.


Are you sure, 61.2??? also check on the satellites received by 1000.2 EA.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

boba;3141289 said:


> Are you sure, 61.2??? also check on the satellites received by 1000.2 EA.


Typo. 61.5. Why are you being such a scutch about this? Felt the need to belittle people today or what? I don't need to check what sats the 1000.2 gets, I have one.


----------



## Satnovice (Dec 8, 2012)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish 1000+ gets you 4 satellites - 110, 119, 118.7 and 129.


Correct Jim, if you can read a protractor you can make your own permitation and come up with 3 sats in arc provided you have the right LNBs.
me too I know hwat I have and that is, 110, 119 and 129 from my 1000.2
but still, you can have 61.5,72.7 and 77 you got to know the arc.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> You're wrong; the 1000.2 EA receives 61.2, 72.7 and 77. Back to training with you, too.


The 1000.2 EA only picks up 61.5 & 72.7.
You will need a 1000.4 EA to pickup 77. Only needed if your HD locals are on it or for Dish Latino packages. Just to clarify.


----------

